# Looking for 2012/2013 Lease South Georgia



## Ron T (Jan 29, 2012)

Looking for lease or club for $1500 or less that is within 3.5 to 5 hours from Tampa.  

I hunt with my 9 year old son and am looking for a club that is family/kid friendly with people who would be a good influence on him. We hunt Deer/Turkey/Hogs.

Ideal club would have year round access  with a camper spot available (preferably with power & water). 

I am primarily a meat hunter so QDM would be fine provided the limits on Does are reasonable.  ATV friendly is a must.

No offense but I am really not interested in “block” club, section, or assigned area clubs. 

Prefer open stand rules (if I am not sitting it in, you can hunt it) or pin in system.

Please respond or PM with club rules on stands, buck/doe harvest, make up of property, location, etc.

Thank you!


----------



## Gulfin (Jan 29, 2012)

PM sent.


----------



## Ron T (Feb 5, 2012)

Thanks to those that have responded...however, I am still looking.


----------



## Confederate_Jay (Feb 6, 2012)

I saw your post last week. I cant remember if I responded or not. Here is  link to an ad I have in the "Clubs looking for members" category.

We are just a few minutes from I 95, between Brunswick and Savannah Ga. 

We Have 26 club stands-towers an shooting houses... perfect for hunting with kids.  The 2 links in the ad are posts from previous seasons and include a good many pictures. If you'd like more info call Jay (912)977-4325


http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=6696918#post6696918













Ron T said:


> Looking for lease or club for $1500 or less that is within 3.5 to 5 hours from Tampa.
> 
> I hunt with my 9 year old son and am looking for a club that is family/kid friendly with people who would be a good influence on him. We hunt Deer/Turkey/Hogs.
> 
> ...


----------



## Beamer (Feb 8, 2012)

contact me


----------



## Ron T (Feb 11, 2012)

ttt


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2012)

Ron I have 1600 ac in early co which is close to Blakely ga give me a call at 229-400-0643 and i will tell you all about it THANKS Ricki


----------



## talltine (Feb 13, 2012)

Hi are you still looking we have 1000 acres in Bartow Ga. Very family freindly I have a 12 year old who hunts with me and my wife. We have plenty of does we have a great road system on the property and 4 wheelers are a must. You can use any stand on the club we pin the day of the hunt. we have a camp site with a well but we use generators for power, we have a shower that works off battery power or generator and gas heat. souds like we covered almost every thing looking for. We are a quality buck club 6 point or better outside the ears. lots of turkey and a few hogs and some ducks. joey 423 645 7748. Dues are $600 per family and only a total of 15 memberships. Come join us for some great hunting and friendly fun, we'ed love to have ya.


----------



## quazzy (Feb 14, 2012)

How many new
Members are you taking for the 2012-2013 season


----------



## Ron T (Feb 16, 2012)

Talltine, I am still looking and your lease sounds great but unfortunately Bartow is a bit too far for what I am looking for.  Thanks.


----------



## Ron T (Feb 20, 2012)

ttt.  I may have other that are seeking the same.  I know of at least two to four that are interested.


----------



## Ron T (Mar 1, 2012)

ttt


----------



## dusty (Mar 2, 2012)

Ron,
 we 1100 acres in Lanier/ Clinch County--PM sent


----------



## bigjimcc (Mar 2, 2012)

Ron T said:


> Looking for lease or club for $1500 or less that is within 3.5 to 5 hours from Tampa.
> 
> I hunt with my 9 year old son and am looking for a club that is family/kid friendly with people who would be a good influence on him. We hunt Deer/Turkey/Hogs.
> 
> ...



i have a club in south ga. glynn county, but we run dogs on the weekends. 912-222-1588


----------



## bullturkey (Mar 15, 2012)

pm sent


----------



## bandit819 (Mar 16, 2012)

I run a club in Dooly County. 550 acres, QDM with an 8pt or better 17 inch outside rule, Pin in/out, over 20 food plots and 16 club stands most of which are double stands/boxes. We shoot does and allow at least 3 per member and allow 2 bucks per member. All current members are from Florida. With 2 being from your area.Only rule different than most is we do not drive/ride in the woods during the season. $1600 per member includes lease fees, utilities, house with bunkroom, foodplots and supplimentel feed. Check out my thread in the clubs looking for members under Dooly County Club. Contact Robbie if interested at 321-231-4354


----------



## jkoch (Mar 19, 2012)

THIS IS A FAMILY FRIENDLY CLUB!

We have lots of deer and hogs !!

Middle Ga Sportsman's Club is looking for a few good members. We have approx. 2500 acres of QDM with another 50,000 acres of QDM around us. This our 6th year of QDM and the results are awesome.

We are located 3 miles east of the Florence Marina State Park at the upper end of Lake Eufaula in Stewart County. Great fishing on the lake.



We have access to the property year round. we also have plenty of water, electricity and camper parking.

Walk in cooler and skinning shed.

175 Yard Rifle Range.

Over 20 + food plots and all the help you need to get some going for you.

Lots of Deer and Hogs with a growing Turkey population. Also some Wood Ducks and way to many tree rats!

Membership is $1000.00, this includes camper parking, hunting for you, your spouse and minor children (under 18 and still in school .)

Call or PM for directions, and more information.

Please call to set up visit.

Jerry Koch

423-413-1312-cell
kochmktg@yahoo.com


----------



## Pine Ridge (Mar 28, 2012)

WE have 1600 acres in Camden county. Club has 15 members with a camp with electricity and running water from our well. There are 3 available RV hookups. We started the club 5 years ago and have been in QDM since. Each membership can kill 1 doe. You can kill 2 bucks. First buck must 6 point or better and the second muct be 8 or better.We have established food plots and feed all year. I can email you additional information if you are interested. You are about 3 hours from camp.
Thanks,
Roger
912-674-5750


----------



## raburton11@comcast.net (Mar 29, 2012)

700ac 2012-2013 season memberships available. Deadline June 1, 2012. 500.00 adult mbr.  jr. mbr available.  Talbot Co. contact: R A Burton 727-415-0983/raburton11@comcast.net


----------



## rutledgerm (Apr 27, 2012)

*member*

I have openings in ga between Benevolance and Lumpkin, Includes a house to stay in yearly membership and acess for all hunting needs. If you have a camper we have a couple full hook up for those. the cost is a $1000 with plenty of deer and turkey, am going to be going up tomorrow if you want to see the property call me Mike at 352-427-4985


----------



## rutledgerm (Apr 27, 2012)

*member*

I have openings in ga between Benevolance and Lumpkin, Includes a house to stay in yearly membership and acess for all hunting needs. If you have a camper we have a couple full hook up for those. the cost is a $1000 with plenty of deer and turkey, am going to be going up tomorrow if you want to see the property call me Mike at 352-427-4985


----------



## joedublin (May 4, 2012)

Ron...we have a small 516 acre club in Whigham, Georgia....no "reserved" stands or hunting areas...everyone pays the same and has right to hunt the entire lease. 2 fields already planted in corn.Maximum of 10 members at $825 per year for deer and turkeys. Joe...352-694-5419


----------

